# Coast Guard suspends search for Tampa Bay sailor missing in the Atlantic



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Coast Guard suspends search for Tampa Bay sailor missing in the Atlantic | Tampa Bay Times



> The Coast Guard suspended a 45-hour search on Wednesday afternoon for a Tampa Bay sailor whose boat ran aground in North Carolina earlier this week.
> 
> Richard Tomlinson, 82, took his boat out about three weeks ago to head to Maine and visit his daughter in Chesapeake Bay, said his Pinellas Park neighbor and friend, Steve Hodges.
> 
> ...


Of note, this appears to be the very same boat that beached off VA Beach several years ago:

https://forums.sailboatowners.com/index.php?threads/beached-in-virginia.139846/

RIP to the skipper.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

I would hope that at 82 I will still have the strength and courage to make long trips.

He died doing what he loved, what more can a sailor hope for!

Phil a mere 68 years old and 12,000 sea miles from home.


----------

